# Angeln in Santa Ponca, Mallorca



## sadako (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,  |kopfkrat 

ich fliege am 17.08.2005 für knapp 3 Wochen nach Mallorca, genauer gesagt nach Santa Ponca. Benötigt man dort für das Angeln vom Strand aus einen gesonderten Erlaubsnisschein und bringt mir mein deutscher Fischereischein dort eigentlich etwas? Lohnt es sich überhaupt dort zu angeln und falls ja, welche Fische kann ich dort vom Strand aus wie fangen und mit welchen Ködern (ich habe dort leider noch nie ein Angelgeschäft gesehen, deswegen sind meine Möglichkeiten dort "ködertechnisch" wahrscheinlich ohnehin sehr begrenzt)? danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Lg, 
sadako |wavey:


----------



## ralle (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Santa Ponca, Mallorca*

Herzlich Willkommen im Board !!

Schau doch mal hier nach http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40539&highlight=mallorca


----------



## JanS (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Santa Ponca, Mallorca*

also ... der strand ist nicht besonders groß und von einer felsbucht umschlossen. schaust du vom sandstrand auf das wasser führt ein kleiner trampelfart am ufer (auf den felsen) entlang. der weg macht einen bogen und führt zu einer kleinen bucht die vom strand nicht zu sehen ist. dieses ist ein steinstrand genau unterhalt des Hotels "Hotel Barcelo Jardin del Mar". auf der linken seite der bucht füht ein felsplateu genau ans wasser. hier haben wir immer gut gefangen. teilweise stehen hier bei ruhigem seegang kapitale meeräschen die mit eine stückchen weissbrot zu überlisten sind. ich würde 100 - 120 gr bleie empfehlern und dann wie beim brandungsangeln... köder muscheln fischfetzen und stücke vom tintenfisch. im nahbereich leichte posenmontage die nicht auf grund liegen darf ... so erwartende fische im nahbereich ... zackenbarsche, meeräschen und natürlich viel kleinfisch der aber teilweise echt ne delikatese ist.

wenn du fragen hast schreib mir doch einfach mal ne pm

gruß
jan


----------



## tobi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Santa Ponca, Mallorca*

hi !

war letztes jahr auch da hatte aber leider keine angel mit ! ich denke auch das man da sicherlich was fangen kann . an strand ist auch ein steg wo glasbodenboote anlegen dort gehts abends bestimmt auch ganz gut !


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Santa Ponca, Mallorca*

also wenn du am strand links den pfad über die felsen gehst gehst du am restaurant vorbei dann noch 10 meter weiter dort ist ein kleines riff. Am besten 20gr. sargblei perle wirbel vorfach und dann seeringler drauf die gibts da in einem kleinen laden zu kaufen da kannst du dir auch vorfächer kaufen. Ich habe mit der montage dort Wolfsbarsche Zackenbarsche andere Barscharten usw. gefangen als köder kann ich auch titenfischstückchen empfehlen oder halbe sardinen.


----------

